# Kribensis



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a male and female krib, for some reason the female decided my 2.5" upside down catfish was a tasty snack and ate it, i got another catfish, and she ate that one too, they are/were in a 20G tank with some tetras, any reason for this behaviour?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Is is possible the krib pair has fry? The can be very aggressive when they have eggs or fry.


----------



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

there are no fry or eggs in the tank, which was my first thought, like i said, its just the female, the male could care less who is in the tank with him


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

In my experience, the females have always been the aggressors. Some of them have been down right nasty!

If it is only going for catfish, then perhaps avoid them. I tried at one time to keep cory cats with a pair of kribs in a 30, and it lead only to a group of dead corys.


----------



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

she likes to occupy the lower regions of the tank, so i need something on my cleanup crew to clean the bottom in between WC's i was thinking maybe a BN pleco, but then im gettin into the whole catfish thing again, and i don't really want to go with snails cause they breed faster than guppies lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

My Kribs leave most of the bottom crew alone... including loaches and plecos


----------



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

she left my catfish alone for about 3-4 months, then decided she didn't like them i guess


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Possible the kribs do not want your catfish to be around their area, maybe they are cleaning the site to lay eggs. I have many kribs but they are peaceful and do not bother other fish. I had once a pair with fries and they only protect that area and chase any fish that comes nearby.


----------



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

true enough, but unfortunately, my female decided to launch herself into the canopy, knock herself out for about 10 seconds, and then she died the next day.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well lets see how they act now... the female laid her eggs tonight!

However I now have a question... what would be a safe point to move the parents and the fry to another tank?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> However I now have a question... what would be a safe point to move the parents and the fry to another tank?


I like to leave them with the parents until they get to be around 1 to 1.5 cm. Be aware that the parents will sometimes split up the brood and they will fight. I don't know why this happens, but when I was keeping them it happened about 50% of the time. Sometimes one of the partners will drive the other one off. This is okay in a big tank, but it can be a problem in a small one. If this happens, I would remove the loser until the fry can be removed and then reintroduce the pair.


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

My expereince, I keep the parents with the fries for about a week. I find that the longer you keep them together, some fries are missing. I ensure that they are well fed so that they will not eat the fries. As for tank size I use a twenty gallon.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

well there are wigglers now so still have some time to make sure the new tank is properly set up... although my shrimp may complain about the move to new digs... LOL


----------



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks for stealing my post


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Do you guys realise that the male female ratio of Kribensis fry depend on the ph of the breeding tank? I am not quite sure which way it goes. It's worthwhile keeping a record of your breeding ank ph and correlating it to the m/f ratio of the fry.
I'm going to start doing the with a pair of P.Teniatus that are just pairing up. It will be an interesting experiment


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

the snails that you want in your tank-- the ones that eat algae (and not your plants).. zebra nerites-- they only breed in brackish water.. you wont have an infestation.. i think buying more cats will be risky


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

JMatt1983 said:


> and i don't really want to go with snails cause they breed faster than guppies lol


Try nerite snails. These don't breed. Nor the mystery for that matter. In one year I didn't manage to breed any mystery snail.
L


----------



## Michael6 (Jan 19, 2008)

I read it somewhere that high pH most produces female while acidic pH produces males. One article reported that at pH of about 8, roughly 80% of fry are female.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

lili said:


> Try nerite snails. These don't breed. Nor the mystery for that matter. In one year I didn't manage to breed any mystery snail.
> L


Nerites only breed in brackish water. You need a male and female mystery and enough space above the water line for the eggs.


----------



## Veryfishy (Jan 28, 2008)

20g might be a bit small for a pair of kribs.


----------

